# Turbo Z24i?



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone ever turbo a Z24i in a HB? I'm planning on it, but don't really know where to begin. I've put turbos on cars before, but that was to make alot of power. Didn't matter how long the moter lasted. I'm kinda wanting it to last and make some power to. Anyone have suggestions on what turbo would be good? I wanna try to run 8-10 lbs. of boost. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice list there of killed cars. Since the Z24 is a pretty large displacement 4-cylinder, I would go with a T28 (for quick spool) to a T3 variant (more linear). Since you don't want oodles of boost, get a boost controller and just limit it to the number you want (as opposed to stock wastegating it). A Holset (either HY35 or HX35) would also be a good choice. I know L28ET owners love 'em.


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Are those cheap turbos? I'm goin for a low buck custom, so price is kinda important to me. Any ideas on what other stuff I'll need?


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh yeah, thats just scratchin the surface of cars I've killed. lol


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You could probably get a good condition T28 for under $300, while Holset turbos tend to be pretty expensive being originally used for diesel engines.


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Im a junkyard dog so Im tryin to find stuff under a hundred bucks. Do you know of any cars that have turbos that mak5-8 lbs of boost?


----------

